# Koni's B15 fit on a B14?



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

When looking for shocks i came across the konis. i have heard they are better than the AGX's for multiple reasons. but for a 95 200sx SER they only make the specials (red) for them. but for the spec V they make the sports (yellow). i saw this post where he said to use the b15 sports on the b14, and i am kind of confused. any truth to this?

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/125289-agx-struts.html?highlight=koni

anyone use the koni's? Red or Yellow? and with what springs. i might order the H&R sport springs. it has the tein S. Techs on now with stock shocks and the ride sucks. i think it might be too low but im the crappy shocks are not helping at all.


----------



## iworshiplemons (Mar 2, 2007)

It's always interesting trying to lower a B14 chassis. These cars came from the factory with a minuscule amount of wheel travel, and therefore lowering any more than an inch and a half or so, under hard cornering will bottom out on the rests. There are a few ways to do this, and a company called Motivational (they shut down recently. Figures, huh?) shortened some Koni struts to remedy this problem. Coupled with some good lowering springs, and polyurethane bump stops, you could safely lower the car 2.5 inches in the front and 2 in the back, while losing NO wheel travel what-so-ever. This proved a safe and effective way of lowering the suspension-cursed B14.

If all you're wanting is the look, it doesn't really matter what you buy. Just get something 2 inches shorter than usual and you _should_ be good. But if you are really going for the performance increase of lowering your car, then it will be fun. Bust out the sawz-all and have a go at some Koni's.

P.S. If you are hellbent on buying the new struts, buy the Koni reds. Then sell me the S-Techs, because I already have shortened struts.


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

if that is the case then i could just get then koni's and use the S-Techs that are allready on there. but i am not going for just looks. they guy before me put the s-techs on there without using good shocks. there are GR-2's on there now and i am not sure if the koni inserts will fit in the GR-2's. But i am pretty sure i want to go a little higher because i will be driving it every day, and WI roads are not ment for really low cars.
P.S. i think i know someone who allready wants them. but if he doesnt then you are next on the list.


----------

